# Axolotl!!!



## agent A (Jul 2, 2012)

just got the cutey today :wub: 






















enjoy!! more to come soon!!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 2, 2012)

Name it Obi-wan Kenobi


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 2, 2012)

Name it Obi-Wan Kenobi!!!


----------



## frogparty (Jul 3, 2012)

Albino or GFP?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 3, 2012)

had my eye on one at the pet store


----------



## agent A (Jul 11, 2012)

took a vid of the cutesy eating :wub:


----------



## agent A (Aug 22, 2012)

recent pic:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 22, 2012)

So is it just albino, or is it GFP modified?


----------



## agent A (Aug 22, 2012)

frogparty said:


> So is it just albino, or is it GFP modified?


just a golden albino

if it was gfp i wouldnt need a night light though lol

i named him burrito because burritos and axolotls r mexican


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow! Looks amazing.


----------



## Danny. (Aug 23, 2012)

Almost near extinction in the wild


----------



## agent A (Aug 23, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Almost near extinction in the wild


i know  

poor axolotls


----------



## agent A (Oct 7, 2012)

turns out burrito is a female!!  thanx axolotlsarecooltoo for helpin me with that


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 7, 2012)

Cool. What kind of care do they need? Can fish be in the tank with it?


----------



## agent A (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Cool. What kind of care do they need? Can fish be in the tank with it?


they need nice cool water and eat meat and they might eat fish if housed with them


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> turns out burrito is a female!!  thanx axolotlsarecooltoo for helpin me with that


Now all you have to do is find a male!


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2012)

Play it the song:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> Play it the song:


 :lol: Wow rick where'd u find that?! :lol: :lol: best vid ever!!!!


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 9, 2012)

^HAHAHAHA crazy vid....


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the chorus!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2012)

It came up during a field trip in my herpetology class.


----------



## agent A (Oct 27, 2012)

yes the axolotl song is funny but i dont wanna give her any ideas :lol: 

few pics from last week


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool amphibian!


----------



## Sticky (Nov 1, 2012)

She is amazing and very beautiful! Elegant too.


----------



## agent A (Nov 29, 2012)

2 pics i snapped today


----------



## agent A (Mar 6, 2013)

yes she's still alive


----------



## agent A (Jul 26, 2013)

more pics!


----------



## sally (Aug 1, 2013)

She is so cute! Such a placid look on her face at all times.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Aug 1, 2013)

She looks SO BEAUTIFUL!!! But also so different from the amphibians that most of us are used to seeing... What an amazing thing to keep!


----------

